# Beamer's First Agility Trial



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

That is fabulous! You 2 make a great team!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations!!! Sounds like a fantastic start!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Awesome job Jess! You and Beamer make a great team.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woohoo  Congratulations on a great weekend !!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

awesome!! big congratulations!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks all!! We had a great time and I'm a bit sad we won't be competing again until April, but we are just sticking to trials that are at the sports center we train due to my school schedule. I may be able to do another one this summer, too, it just depends. Beamer thoroughly enjoys it and I'm glad we've found something else to do since we are working on our RAE (3 legs down... so it will be a while still) and was getting towards the end of Rally.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Beamer, great job!
Sounds like you both had a lot of fun. 
Beamer looks so handsome and proud of himself with his ribbons on.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Amazing you have been training since March? My pups started this summer, and we are not even close to being trial ready haha

Do you have gear at home to train when not at class?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Melfice said:


> Amazing you have been training since March? My pups started this summer, and we are not even close to being trial ready haha
> 
> Do you have gear at home to train when not at class?


I'm lucky to have such an amazing boy who works so so well for food! Though I wasn't sure when we started he would be cut out for it... turns out I was wrong! 
No, I don't own a single piece of agility equipment (not even a jump) though I really wish I did. I just cannot afford anything right now, nor do I have any room at home to keep any of it if I did, anyway. Good luck with your pup! It's been a fun ride! I hope to do Agility with Fenway as long as his hips look alright (when he is older, of course).


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations!!! What a way to start!!!!


----------



## Susabelle (Oct 7, 2014)

Awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Rainheart said:


> I'm lucky to have such an amazing boy who works so so well for food! Though I wasn't sure when we started he would be cut out for it... turns out I was wrong!
> No, I don't own a single piece of agility equipment (not even a jump) though I really wish I did. I just cannot afford anything right now, nor do I have any room at home to keep any of it if I did, anyway. Good luck with your pup! It's been a fun ride! I hope to do Agility with Fenway as long as his hips look alright (when he is older, of course).


Oh ok thanks for the information! Rusty is my golden, and he has a huge drive during agility, and we are doing very well so far!

My Brittany is deeper into agility training, but she does not "race" thru the course like Rusty does. She has fun tho 

I hope both dogs will enjoy agility and the trials in the future. It should be a blast I think


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Great job, and thanks for the inspiration!


----------

